# Some of my crypt flowers! :)



## Bahugo (Jun 11, 2011)

*Blassi

















Wendtii "Tropica"

























Nurii 























*


----------



## chrislewistx (Jun 8, 2012)

Very nice, its photos like these that make me want to grow every crypt I can get my hands on. Would you provide any information on the setup you use to grow these emersed?


----------



## gigihforlife (Aug 19, 2012)

how many weeks does it take to get flower from the first time of being emersed?


----------



## Bahugo (Jun 11, 2011)

chrislewistx said:


> Very nice, its photos like these that make me want to grow every crypt I can get my hands on. Would you provide any information on the setup you use to grow these emersed?


 I just use clip lights from Home Depot with PC bulbs. The substrate is a mixture of akadama, peat and osmocote root tabs. I mist whenever I remember (probably once every week or every other week lol)


----------



## Bahugo (Jun 11, 2011)

gigihforlife said:


> how many weeks does it take to get flower from the first time of being emersed?


Each plant took about 2~ months from the time I planted.


----------

